# New Build with big budget



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello,

Earlier in the year I posted this thread to buy a new PC: New build with decent budget
I didn't want to revive an old thread so I have decided to just reference that thread.

I decided NOT to go ahead with the purchase at that time because of various financial reasons and that the new Ryzen chips were going to be announced shortly after that.

Now that the new Ryzen chips are out, and intel is taking a super hiding with these chips, I decided to wait for Black Friday.

This is the final PC build we decided on back then with a budget of R40 000.  You will notice that there is no monitor or PSU and this is explained in the thread but I have changed my mind now because my son will inherit my current PC.

My budget has now increased to between *R60 000 - R70 000* and I was curious as to what I could upgrade on the below machine to improve on it?

This is the website where I will be buying most of my parts: WootWare South Africa






*My NEEDS:*

First a Gaming machine for 144Hz!
Second I will also use it for work:
to do video editing
graphic design
website coding
normal daily office work


*My initial thoughts on the above build would be to:*

Upgrade the mainboard to an x570 board and maybe change to a different brand because of the below video from Gamers Nexus
Upgrade the CPU to the Ryzen 7 3800X
Add a NICE chassis and PSU
Add a 144Hz monitor
possibly upgrade the 2080ti to a better brand?

*ANY advice on upgrading the above build is welcome 









*


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

CPU I'd reccomend





						AMD 100-100000071BOX Ryzen 7 3700X Octa Core 3.6GHz (4.4GHz Boost) Socket AM4 Desktop CPU - Wootware
					

Buy AMD 100-100000071BOX Ryzen 7 3700X Octa Core 3.6GHz (4.4GHz Boost) Socket AM4 Desktop CPU at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				




Motherboard





						Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER AMD AM4 X570 ATX Desktop Motherboard - Wootware
					

Buy Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER AMD AM4 X570 ATX Desktop Motherboard at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				




GPU





						Asus GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG Strix Gaming OC Edition ROG-STRIX-RTX2080TI-O11G-GAMING 11GB GDDR6 352-bit PCI-E 3.0 Desktop Graphics Card - Wootware
					

Buy Asus GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG Strix Gaming OC Edition ROG-STRIX-RTX2080TI-O11G-GAMING 11GB GDDR6 352-bit PCI-E 3.0 Desktop Graphics Card at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				




To me the case is a personal thing pick out whatever you like best honestly

I couldn't find a power supply I liked on that site but a high quality 750w will do if it was my PC I'd grab an 850w.

1080p or 1440p?

This is going to end up in every thread I swear but it's basically an updated version of the video in your first post.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2019)

Definitely go for 3600x or 3700x CPU, if you can afford to get a decent X570 motherboard then go that route or stick with X470.
PSU either of these will do nicely:





						EVGA 220-G2-0850-XR SuperNOVA 850 G2 850W 80 Plus Gold Certified Fully Modular Desktop Power Supply - Wootware
					

Buy EVGA 220-G2-0850-XR SuperNOVA 850 G2 850W 80 Plus Gold Certified Fully Modular Desktop Power Supply at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				








						Super Flower SF-850F14RG(WH) Leadex III ARGB Gold 850W 80 Plus Gold Fully Modular White Desktop Power Supply - Wootware
					

Buy Super Flower SF-850F14RG(WH) Leadex III ARGB Gold 850W 80 Plus Gold Fully Modular White Desktop Power Supply at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				








						Super Flower SF-850F14HT(BK) Leadex 850W 80 Plus Titanium Certified Fully Modular Black Desktop Power Supply - Wootware
					

Buy Super Flower SF-850F14HT(BK) Leadex 850W 80 Plus Titanium Certified Fully Modular Black Desktop Power Supply at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				




Monitor my vote for either Samsung, MSI, Acer, Asus and AOC, up to you whether you prefer IPS or curved monitor etc.
Nothing wrong with Palit coolers in my opinion.
Case - Phanteks seem to be a trend for bang for buck, however i'm a fractal design fan so my vote is on a Fractal design Define S.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> CPU I'd reccomend
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kurosagi01 said:


> Definitely go for 3600x or 3700x CPU, if you can afford to get a decent X570 motherboard then go that route or stick with X470.


Why not the 3800X?



oxrufiioxo said:


> Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a decent board.



oxrufiioxo said:


> GPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This card is a beast but I wonder if it's worth it considering the Palit s only a few FPS behine.  I just worry about the RMA's of palit as I don't know them.



oxrufiioxo said:


> 1080p or 1440p?


1440p


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Why not the 3800X?
> 
> 
> That's a decent board.
> ...


Gains are tiny in terms of gaming performance wise, web development isn't that demanding and any graphic design and video editing the GPU will be doing good chunk of work but obviously the compiling is still CPU bound? Not sure of the difference there sadly.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Why not the 3800X?
> 
> 
> That's a decent board.
> ...



The 3800X is typically not worth the cost difference over the 3700X if it's less than 30 usd different I'd go with it not sure what that converts to in your currency

I own the strix 2080 ti so that's what I would reccomend I have no experience with palit one way or the other so you'll have to do some research I imagine the stix is also much cooler and quieter not sure how much that matters to you

I own the master and really like it the Hero is very similar but cost a ton more it seems it would be my side recommendation






						G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC Trident Z Neo 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory - Wootware
					

Buy G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC Trident Z Neo 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				




I'd also swap this in 3600 CL16 is the sweet spot for Ryzen 3000


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 29, 2019)

evga rtx 2080 ti ftw3
samsung 970 evo 1tb
msi mpg x570 gaming plus
gskill F4-3600c18D-16gtzn trident z neo 16gb  3600mhz cl 18
ryzen 3800x (you can get 3900x too)
same cpu cooler (cooler master master liquid ML360R for 3900x)
~R43 064 with 3800x 
~R47 064 with 3900x


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

But now Im wondering that for this kind of money, isn't it better to just get a 9900K ??

according to intel, it's APPARENTLY the best CPU for gaming IN THE WORLD!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 29, 2019)

yap.
around 4% faster then amd parts








						Intel Core i9-9900KS Review - Impressive 5 GHz
					

The Core i9-9900KS is Intel's new consumer flagship processor. It runs at 5 GHz boost no matter how many cores are active, which translates into 10% application performance gained over the 9900K. Gaming performance is improved too, but pricing is high, especially compared to what AMD is offering.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




edit:
oh wait ks is 4% faster. 9900k is about 1% ^^

get ryzen. it is better all around cpu then intel's offer


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> But now Im wondering that for this kind of money, isn't it better to just get a 9900K ??
> 
> according to intel, it's APPARENTLY the best CPU for gaming IN THE WORLD!



While it is better for gaming you'd likely get zero benefit at 1440p in the majority of games.... it's also a dead platform 

I own one I really like it but I'd personally buy the 3900X over it another CPU I own.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

bah!  to spend almost 80% more just for a 4% increase is insane.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> bah!  to spend almost 80% more just for a 4% increase is insane.




It can be significantly faster than ryzen 3000 in gaming but the settings you'd need to drop to aren't worth it imo.... Gears 5 for example caps out at around 200fps in MP vs 260 with a 9900k but when you're hitting 200fps does it really matter lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 29, 2019)

keep in mind that 3900x is 12c/24t while with 9900s you get only 8c/16t so for similar price you have 4 more cores for productivity tasks


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> It can be significantly faster than ryzen 3000 in gaming but the settings you'd need to drop to aren't worth it imo.... Gears 5 for example caps out at around 200fps in MP vs 260 with a 9900k but when you're hitting 200fps does it really matter lol


I just want Minimum 144fps for the 144Hz monitor.  dont care about any FPS above that


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I just want Minimum 144fps for the 144Hz monitor.  dont care about any FPS above that




You're likely going to be GPU limited in 99% of games even at 1440p


If all you're doing is gaming and all you care about is fps then yes grab a 9900k if you want a much more balanced system that at 1440p will likely be identical unless you play at medium settings grab a 3900X instead if you want to spend that level of money on a CPU is the best advice I can give.


Just remember the 9900k has no upgrade path, and is substantially harder to cool


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> You're likely going to be GPU limited in 99% of games even at 1440p
> 
> 
> If all you're doing is gaming and all you care about is fps then yes grab a 9900k if you want a much more balanced system that at 1440p will likely be identical unless you play at medium settings grab a 3900X instead if you want to spend that level of money on a CPU is the best advice I can give.
> ...


I do see though that the 3900x is more expensive than the 9900K on that site.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I do see though that the 3900x is more expensive than the 9900K on that site.




12 core 24 thread vs 8 Core 16 thread in the states I think the 3900X typically runs about $50 more


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> keep in mind that 3900x is 12c/24t while with 9900s you get only 8c/16t so for similar price you have 4 more cores for productivity tasks





oxrufiioxo said:


> 12 core 24 thread vs 8 Core 16 thread in the states I think the 3900X typically runs about $50 more



I think I will stick to R7 here.  R9 just doesn't seem to really appeal to me for value vs price.

3800X is currently on a BlackFriday Special which also includes Borderlands 3 and The outer Worlds whereas the 3700X only includes one of my choice.



oxrufiioxo said:


> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC Trident Z Neo 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory - Wootware
> 
> 
> Buy G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC Trident Z Neo 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.
> ...


Im going to up this to 32GB instead of 16GB.  I play Cities Skylines and when you have hundred of assets and plenty of mods, the game requires a beastly amount of RAM.
Also, the more RAM for video editing the better.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I think I will stick to R7 here.  R9 just doesn't seem to really appeal to me for value vs price.
> 
> 3800X is currently on a BlackFriday Special which also includes Borderlands 3 and The outer Worlds whereas the 3700X only includes one of my choice.



If you want both games and the price is relatively close then yeah the 3800X makes more sense.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

What's the best m.2 drive?  I see that *ne6togadno *suggested the Samsung evo 970 1TB
What brand should I focus on for PSU?
What brand should I focus on for case?


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 29, 2019)

3700x + a TUF x570
16gb dual stick 16gb CL16 for 100-150$
or if youd rather have 32gb something like this https://www.newegg.com/global/gr-en...cription=neo&cm_re=neo-_-20-232-867-_-Product
@CL18 would work too (fairly cheap for 32gb if you ask me)


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> 3700x + a TUF x570
> 16gb dual stick 16gb CL16 for 100-150$
> or if youd rather have 32gb something like this https://www.newegg.com/global/gr-en...cription=neo&cm_re=neo-_-20-232-867-_-Product
> @CL18 would work too (fairly cheap for 32gb if you ask me)


I have added that RAM to my cart already.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> What's the best m.2 drive?  I see that *ne6togadno *suggested the Samsung evo 970 1TB
> What brand should I focus on for PSU?
> What brand should I focus on for case?



I use all evo ssd for my main PC and adata XPG 8200 in my ryzen PC I can't tell them apart honestly.

I really like the phanteks Evolv X I own it temps are pretty good and it looks nice.... I also own the corsair 500D SE and really like it but its somewhat overpriced now in the states at least. The Lian Li 011 dynamic is a really cool case that's good at water and air cooling if you pair it with good fans The XL version seems better but it cost quite a bit more


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> What's the best m.2 drive?  I see that *ne6togadno *suggested the Samsung evo 970 1TB
> What brand should I focus on for PSU?
> What brand should I focus on for case?


samsung is probably the best
good options are adata SX8200 pro, adata xpg spectrix s40g, crucial p1
psu - seasonic focus plus gold 650-750w
case wharever you like but make sure it has airflow so you dont have problems in the summer.

edit:
complete build for reference. no sa option in pcpartpcker





						System Builder
					






					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## Wolvyreen (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm curious about something.  I really like the look of the NZXT over the Fractal cooler.  What's the reason you guys are going with the Fractal?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 29, 2019)

You had it selected before 
With few exceptions most aios perform in 5% marigin. No big digference what you'll pick just make sure fans are quiet.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I'm curious about something.  I really like the look of the NZXT over the Fractal cooler.  What's the reason you guys are going with the Fractal?



I don't personally like the fractal cooler I'd buy the nzxt over it. I would also go with a 280mm version.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok, so Im not looking at new monitors and can't seem to find one that is worth the money with the following specs:

144Hz
G-Sync
1440p
27"

Any ideas?


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 1, 2019)

I recently ordered the 27GL850-b, easily worth the money spec wise imo. It's freesync with gsync branding
or Viewsonic Elite XG270QG - same panel, Gsync module not out yet but will almost certainly be more expensive since it has RGB and fancier look

Oh LG 27GL83A-B is a cheaper variant of the same 850b panel. Seems to fit your budget better, doubt you can get better than that at slightly over 300$


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

if I was buying a monitor today it probably would be this one
AORUS AD27QD


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 2, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> I recently ordered the 27GL850-b, easily worth the money spec wise imo. It's freesync with gsync branding
> or Viewsonic Elite XG270QG - same panel, Gsync module not out yet but will almost certainly be more expensive since it has RGB and fancier look
> 
> Oh LG 27GL83A-B is a cheaper variant of the same 850b panel. Seems to fit your budget better, doubt you can get better than that at slightly over 300$


Im not in to RGB but I did see that the only problem with the mentioned monitors is that they are not here in our country as yet.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 2, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I think I will stick to R7 here.  R9 just doesn't seem to really appeal to me for value vs price.
> 
> 3800X is currently on a BlackFriday Special which also includes Borderlands 3 and The outer Worlds whereas the 3700X only includes one of my choice.
> 
> ...


Ryzen come with 3 month Xbox gamepass which includes The Outer Worlds.
You can extend it for another 3 months for $4 with ongoing promo.

3800x are suppose to be better binned, there's a reason why they're on sale - it's because most folks prefer 3700x and keep some $ or go with 3900x if they really need horsepower.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 2, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Im not in to RGB but I did see that the only problem with the mentioned monitors is that they are not here in our country as yet.


 Yeah, the monitors on that website you linked sorta suck.



Chomiq said:


> Ryzen come with 3 month Xbox gamepass which includes The Outer Worlds.
> You can extend it for another 3 months for $4 with ongoing promo.
> 
> 3800x are suppose to be better binned, there's a reason why they're on sale - it's because most folks prefer 3700x and keep some $ or go with 3900x if they really need horsepower.



I believe he got his on a black Friday deal and it was only slightly more than the 3700X.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 2, 2019)

Since OP is limited to a single store, 27 inch gsync 144hz is a must it's very limited selection. There's Asus 165hz but it's TN. From "compatible" displays MSI 271cqr has reports of flickering when running in gsync. Sure there are freesync displays but they lack some of the hardware features of gsync.
Alternatively one could consider going for ultrawide, since they've got 950g from LG as well as one from Asus and Alienware.
As for 27 gl850, it's one of the best ips 144 1440p displays atm. RGB lighting is a feature, but it can be easily turned off as with any other display. While it might look like a gimmick it can improve the experience by creating bias lighting which helps with contrast. But yeah availability is really a problem with this model.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Ryzen come with 3 month Xbox gamepass which includes The Outer Worlds.
> You can extend it for another 3 months for $4 with ongoing promo.
> 
> 3800x are suppose to be better binned, there's a reason why they're on sale - it's because most folks prefer 3700x and keep some $ or go with 3900x if they really need horsepower.


On that website, not all Ryzen's comes with the game pass.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 2, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> On that website, not all Ryzen's comes with the game pass.


3600, 3600x, 3700x, 3800x as well as 3400g and 2600 according to that store.

Also,
Microsoft has a promo for gamepass ultimate 3 month sub. In South Africa it can be had for R16,90.
- buy it as a gift, so it won't activate immediately,
- use the code from AMD to activate 3 months of gamepass,
- activate the code from MS to upgrade to ultimate and extend it by another 3 months
- disable auto sub renew so you won't be charged after 6 months pass.
Promo ends *today* but code should be valid for some time after purchase.

Gamepass has The Outer Worlds, Metro Exodus, gears 5 etc plus more to come soon and in 2020.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

So after a busy week trying to get all my components, I purchased the *MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio* only to be told that they are out of stock.

However, they can sell me the *Galax GeForce RTX 2080 Ti HOF* for significantly less but I am unfamiliar with Galax and their HOF series.

Can anyone shed some light on this for me on how they compare to MSI, EVG and ASUS??


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> So after a busy week trying to get all my components, I purchased the *MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio* only to be told that they are out of stock.
> 
> However, they can sell me the G*alax GeForce RTX 2080 Ti HOF* for significantly less but I am unfamiliar with Galax and their HOF series.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this for me on how they compare to MSI, EVG and ASUS??




I've never heard anything bad about them. That particular model has a pretty awesome 12 layer pcb with a 16+3 phase vrm. The cooling on it and overclocking is pretty good as well from what I've heard.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks *oxrufiioxo, *you have been invaluable to my build process


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thanks *oxrufiioxo, *you have been invaluable to my build process




I think the strix is slightly better but not by a probably noticable margin and they all run a lot warmer if you try to overclock them


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think the strix is slightly better but not by a probably noticable margin and they all run a lot warmer if you try to overclock them


I wonder which between the two is the better overclocker?

I mean, Galax does claim this to be a HALL OF FAME card with the intention of oc'ing


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I wonder which between the two is the better overclocker?
> 
> I mean, Galax does claim this to be a HALL OF FAME card with the intention of oc'ing




It's going to depend on silicon lottery.... my strix came with Samsung memory that overclocks by 1000Mhz which actually makes more of a difference than my core staying above 2000mhz during heavy loads.


Your ambient temps will also play a factor mine never break 23C yearround.









						Conclusion : NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti shootout: These are the fastest cards on the planet
					

The NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti is the fastest consumer graphics card you can buy today. But which custom card should you get? We tell you.




					www.hardwarezone.com.sg


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm looking at the dimensions of this card and I can't find any real data online to confirm if the card will fit in the Lian Li O11 Dynamic...

Do you have any idea if it will fit?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 4, 2019)

Dimensions(with Bracket): 330*159*57mm
Dimensions(without Bracket): 330*145*57mm
it will fit.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

yh but what bracket are they referring to??


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> yh but what bracket are they referring to??


no idea but even with it it will fit.
i think it is the thing with the display on the top of the card. i guess it is removable. or could be with plugs of the metal bracket on the card. they are quite longer then the pcie connector.
your case can fir 420mm long 159mm hight so it will fit w/o problems


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 4, 2019)

get arctic freezer II 280mm instead.
2080 super instead of 2080 Ti.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I wonder which between the two is the better overclocker?
> 
> I mean, Galax does claim this to be a HALL OF FAME card with the intention of oc'ing



That Galx card is a limited edition card. There is a review of the card on Kitguru's channel on Youtube.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

So I assume the consensus here is that this Galax card is just as good as the MSI?


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> So I assume the consensus here is that this Galax card is just as good as the MSI?



Probably better in some regards like the PCB. That card is seriously no joke.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

Regarding the RAM, I've ordered the following

*G.Skill F4-3600C18D-32GTZN Trident Z Neo 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL18 1.35V Black Desktop Memory*

but I'm wondering if I shouldn't be buying 4 x 8GB in wish channel instead of dual channel.

wouldn't the quad channel be better??


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Regarding the RAM, I've ordered the following
> 
> *G.Skill F4-3600C18D-32GTZN Trident Z Neo 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL18 1.35V Black Desktop Memory*
> 
> ...



The only way to get quad channel support is if you go with the X299, X399 or TR40 chipset based motherboards. AM4 only supports Dual channel.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 4, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> The only way to get quad channel support is if you go with the X299, X399 or TR40 chipset based motherboards. AM4 only supports Dual channel.


Then I stick to dual channel   thanks


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Ok, so Im not looking at new monitors and can't seem to find one that is worth the money with the following specs:
> 
> 144Hz
> G-Sync
> ...




Two actually ... tho these are a bit quicker at 165 Hz:

Acer XB271HU bmiprz
Asus PG279Q ROG Swift

The Asus has the more "solid looking design" ... originally they both used to use the same panel, but Asus dropped from a 10 bit to a 8 bit panel ... so I recommend the Acer.  They originally retailed fro $850 - $1000 ... now a steal at $550 - $625






						Acer XB271HU bmiprz 27.0" 2560x1440 165 Hz Monitor
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				








						Asus PG279Q ROG Swift 27.0" 2560x1440 165 Hz Monitor
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				






Wolvyreen said:


> but I'm wondering if I shouldn't be buying 4 x 8GB in wish channel instead of dual channel.
> 
> wouldn't the quad channel be better??



No ... the board is dual channel.   2 x 16GB is supperior than 4 x 8GB


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Two actually ... tho these are a bit quicker at 165 Hz:
> 
> Acer XB271HU bmiprz
> Asus PG279Q ROG Swift
> ...


Thanks All for the advice on the monitors but I am really struggling to find ANY suppliers here locally that offer IPS panels at 144Hz 1440p monitors with or without G-Sync or Freesync.

The only monitor I am able to get CLOSE to it is this one.
Alienware AW3418DW 34" UltraWide QHD

This is also VERY expensive and is only 120Hz and I am not so sure I like such a WIDE monitor.

What are your thoughts on this monitor?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

I personally hate ultrawide.... I don't think there is anything wrong with this particular model but it's at least a 2 year old panel and overpriced in my opinion.


The 120hz is a non issue most modern games you won't be even hitting that refresh rate.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I personally hate ultrawide.... I don't think there is anything wrong with this particular model but it's at least a 2 year old panel and overpriced in my opinion.
> 
> 
> The 120hz is a non issue most modern games you won't be even hitting that refresh rate.


At ultra wide, I also have to consider the performance requirements for such high res.

Gaming at *3440x1440* might be a bit taxing on the system maybe?  what do you think?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

LG 32GK650F 32" QHD Gaming Monitor Review
					

We were excited about testing today's monitor because the product falls into one of our favorite categories: affordable but decent gaming monitors. Lots of companies try and...




					www.techspot.com
				










						LG 32GK650F 32" QHD (2560x1440) 144Hz 1ms 16:9 VA Freesync Gaming Desktop Monitor - Wootware
					

Buy LG 32GK650F 32" QHD (2560x1440) 144Hz 1ms 16:9 VA Freesync Gaming Desktop Monitor at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za
				





This is literally the only one I like on your parts website


3440x1440 the 2080 ti can handle just fine but I'd rather have the higher framerates with 2560x1440.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

Thats a VA monitor.  Not sure I want that.

So I'm just curious as to why you hate ultra wide monitors?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Va is pretty good for non competitive gaming it has by far the best black levels of the 3 major monitor panel types they're also way less prone to back light bleed and ips tend to look grey in a dark rooms









						Dell Alienware AW3418DW Review
					

The Dell Alienware AW3418DW is very good curved ultrawide IPS LCD monitor with a 3440x1440 resolution. It has very wide viewing angles so the sides of the screen...




					www.rtings.com
				




I personally just don't like the way it looks it's ok for racing games assuming they support it but I dont like it for FPS/action games/sports games etc. It seems every monitor is way over priced in your country though.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Va is pretty good for non competitive gaming it has by far the best black levels of the 3 major monitor panel types they're also way less prone to back light bleed and ips tend to look grey in a dark rooms



interesting



oxrufiioxo said:


> I personally just don't like the way it looks it's ok for racing games assuming they support it but I dont like it for FPS/action games/sports games etc. It seems every monitor is way over priced in your country though.


The most games I play are simulation games like Cities Skylines & Surviving Mars.  An ultra wide monitor could help in games such as these when you want to see a large FOV.
I do play FPS but not as much as simulation.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> interesting
> 
> 
> The most games I play are simulation games like Cities Skylines & Surviving Mars.  An ultra wide monitor could help in games such as these when you want to see a large FOV.
> I do play FPS but not as much as simulation.



I'd read that review I sent you and decide if it's worth the cost.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

Im leaning towards the VA panel now.  I NEVER view my monitor from angles.  ONLY right in front of my monitor.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Im leaning towards the VA panel now.  I NEVER view my monitor from angles.  ONLY right in front of my monitor.




My wife uses an MSI one honestly I think it looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

So here is the final machine WITHOUT the monitor.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/LfnCdm



oxrufiioxo said:


> LG 32GK650F 32" QHD Gaming Monitor Review
> 
> 
> We were excited about testing today's monitor because the product falls into one of our favorite categories: affordable but decent gaming monitors. Lots of companies try and...
> ...


This monitor is not listed as being on the G-Sync compatible list.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> So here is the final machine WITHOUT the monitor.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/LfnCdm
> 
> ...



Very nice. It's really similar to mine. Seems you decided on the 3900X


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Very nice. It's really similar to mine. Seems you decided on the 3900X


yes  I saved money on the graphics card because it was on special so I upgraded the processor to the 3900x


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> yes  I saved money on the graphics card because it was on special so I upgraded the processor to the 3900x




Not sure why my psu isn't on part picker but this is what I went with.








						Seasonic PRIME TX-850, 850W Full Modular Power Supply for Gaming - Newegg.com
					

Buy Seasonic PRIME TX-850, 850W 80+ Titanium, Full Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 12 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and High-Performance Systems, SSR-850TR. with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




other parts.





						System Builder
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




I stuck the 2080 ti in my 9900k system though



Wolvyreen said:


> So here is the final machine WITHOUT the monitor.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/LfnCdm
> 
> ...



from the review of the LG.

* It also has FreeSync support with low framerate compensation and it’s compatible with Nvidia GPUs *


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> from the review of the LG.
> 
> * It also has FreeSync support with low framerate compensation and it’s compatible with Nvidia GPUs *


I don't see the monitor on the compatibility list.

The IPS Ultra wide Alienware panel is on a huge discount at the moment.  Usually the monitor sells for R21000 on that site, but it is now selling for R15000 which is a huge savings.

So I'm really wondering if it isn't worth it and all the video reviews I've watched on it are really praising the monitor.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I don't see the monitor on the compatibility list.
> 
> The IPS Ultra wide Alienware panel is on a huge discount at the moment.  Usually the monitor sells for R21000 on that site, but it is now selling for R15000 which is a huge savings.
> 
> So I'm really wondering if it isn't worth it and all the video reviews I've watched on it are really praising the monitor.



with the options you have if you're ok with an ultrawide it may be your best option.... I'm not high on it due to the ultrawide and the fact that over here there are way better options for similar $$$

almost every VRR monitor works just fine with Gsync Nvidia is just really slow validating them Most reviews will test them and let you know. The LG has not been validated but it works great with Gsync.


The LG seems to cost almost twice as much there as it does here. the alienware is about $300 more expensive at its sale price


I looked more at that alienware it does seem pretty solid and similar monitors on your website cost more so it's definitely probably your best IPS option.

Just keep in mind your performance is going to be 20-30% lower than standard 1440p For what you typically play that probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> with the options you have if you're ok with an ultrawide it may be your best option.... I'm not high on it due to the ultrawide and the fact that over here there are way better options for similar $$$
> 
> almost every VRR monitor works just fine with Gsync Nvidia is just really slow validating them Most reviews will test them and let you know. The LG has not been validated but it works great with Gsync.
> 
> ...


Yh, I'm aware of the performance drop.  But we are probably talking about 10-15 frames and when you're gaming at 100fps, I don't think 10-15 frames would make such a massive difference


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Yh, I'm aware of the performance drop.  But we are probably taking about 10-15 frames and when you're gaming at 100, I don't 10-15 games would make such a massive difference


At 100 fps it would be 20-30 at least. You're dealing with about 35% more pixels. Some games it may be closer to 35.




That's not as bad As I thought








						NVIDIA’s GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER At 1080p, 1440p & Ultrawide
					

The third card in NVIDIA's new SUPER lineup has landed, becoming the new top-end offering of the bunch (but still sitting far enough behind the 2080 Ti). We're taking a look at NVIDIA's newest $699 graphics card offering across a range of games at three resolutions: 1080p, 1440p, and ultrawide.




					techgage.com
				



one of the few sites that does ultrawide 1440p testing. 

Also shows you why these types of monitors being 120hz really doesn't matter.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thanks All for the advice on the monitors but I am really struggling to find ANY suppliers here locally that offer IPS panels at 144Hz 1440p monitors with or without G-Sync or Freesync.
> 
> The only monitor I am able to get CLOSE to it is this one.
> Alienware AW3418DW 34" UltraWide QHD
> ...



I am also not a fan of ultra-wides ... The big deal with the recommended monitors is that they do120 hz w/ ULMB... 144 Hz will only do 100 Hz under ULMB ... I think 120 hz is limited to 85Hz, but it's been too long since I looked at one to remember.

As to viewing angles ... there is only a small area of the screen which is not viewed at at angle.  Not really an issue for gaming but if doing graphics, linework CAD etc, the effect is easily observed .... draw a series if vertical and horizontal lines across the screen and you will see them appear to have different thicknesses.

Freesync and G-Sync do pretty much the same thing  ... that is between say 40 and 70 fps ..... but the are far from the same thing.   G-Sync has been reported as effective down to 30 fps, but I have not had the experience of observing game play at that level.  The effect diminishes in impact above that.  And there's one H U G E  difference between G-Sync and Freesync.  With G-Sync you can switch to ULMB ... Freesync monitors will cost less because they do not come equipped with the hardware module that makes this possible.  Now there are Freesync monitors with MBR technology added by the monitor supplier but results vary. 

The question is do the both do it as well and the answer there is no.  That's because AMD uses a inexpensive scaler, where as G-Sync uses the proprietary hardware module.  The scaler  provides connectivity options like HDMI and can use features like PiP.  On the other side, the G-sync module, in addition to the the MBR technology,  reduces input lag, delivers higher refresh rates with the same panel and the overdrive usage for gaming provides consistent results, where's Freesync has had issues here.

There are other differences between the two ... the main issue in performance is that G-Sync's hardware module does not employ a scaler.  As such it avoids the imput lag issue that is associated with Freesync style scaler.  The module also permits a significant boost in refresh rate ... 60 Hz ultrawide panels become 100Hz panels witha  G-Sync module ... 144 Hz panels become 165 Hz panels with a G-Sync module.









						Variable Refresh Rates - G-sync and FreeSync - TFTCentral
					

A detailed look at variable refresh rates (VRR) including NVIDIA G-sync, AMD FreeSync and all the various versions and certifications that exist




					www.tftcentral.co.uk
				




TFT also writes ..._"screens featuring the hardware G-sync module, the response times of the panels and the overdrive that is used seems to be generally very reliable and consistent, producing strong performance at both low and high refresh rates. This seems to be more consistent than what we have seen from FreeSync screens so far where often the overdrive impulse is impacted negatively by changes to the screens refresh rate. "

"It should be noted that the real benefits of G-sync really come into play when viewing lower frame rate content, around 45 - 60fps typically delivers the best results compared with Vsync on/off. At consistently higher frame rates as you get nearer to 144 fps the benefits of G-sync are not as great, but still apparent. There will be a gradual transition period for each user where the benefits of using G-sync decrease, and it may instead be better to use the ULMB feature if it's been included, which is not available when using G-sync. Higher end gaming machines might be able to push out higher frame rates more consistently and so you might find less benefit in using G-sync. The ULMB could then help in another very important area, helping to reduce the perceived motion blur caused by LCD displays. It's nice to have both G-sync and ULMB available to choose from certainly on these G-sync enabled displays. "

"As there is no hardware G-sync module added to the screen, a normal scaler chip is used and this can in some cases result in additional input lag. You will still find plenty of FreeSync screens with low lag, but you will need to check third party tests such as our reviews to be sure. It's not as simple as with G-sync screens where the presence of that hardware module basically guarantees there will be no real input lag. "

"We have seen quite a lot of variable performance when it comes to pixel response times from FreeSync screens, and they do seem to be a lot more hit and miss than G-sync equivalents. On G-sync screens you commonly get response times that remain strong and consistent across all refresh rates. Sometimes the response times will be controlled more dynamically, increasing the overdrive impulse as the refresh rate goes up. On FreeSync screens we have seen many where the overdrive impulse seems to be controlled in the opposite way oddly, where it is turned down when the refresh rate goes up. This can help eliminate overshoot problems but can often lead to slower response times at the higher refresh rates where you really need them to be faster! You will again have to rely on third party testing like that in our reviews, but it's something we've seen from quite a few FreeSync screens."_

The answer as to why get a G-Sync monitor over a G-Sync compatible Freesync monitor  for less money ... despite what yoiu've been told, or what the word "compatible ... you are by no means getting "the same thing".


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 6, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I am also not a fan of ultra-wides ... The big deal with the recommended monitors is that they do120 hz w/ ULMB... 144 Hz will only do 100 Hz under ULMB ... I think 120 hz is limited to 85Hz, but it's been too long since I looked at one to remember.
> 
> As to viewing angles ... there is only a small area of the screen which is not viewed at at angle.  Not really an issue for gaming but if doing graphics, linework CAD etc, the effect is easily observed .... draw a series if vertical and horizontal lines across the screen and you will see them appear to have different thicknesses.
> 
> ...



Well the Alienware ultrawide is a gsync monitor and it is a 100Hz IPS panel and can overclock to 120Hz.

That's the closest I can get to a 144Hz IPS panel 1440p. There are no other decent options in my country.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Well the Alienware ultrawide is a gsync monitor and it is a 100Hz IPS panel and can overclock to 120Hz.
> 
> That's the closest I can get to a 144Hz IPS panel 1440p. There are no other decent options in my country.



Definitely let me know what you think about it if you purchase it. There are a lot of people who love ultrawides


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 7, 2019)

This guy has a decent review and opinion about this monitor.  It's not a technical review but more of a personal experience review.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 7, 2019)

Cool video also shows you how high end memory can help ryzen gaming performance.

Also why I didnt think a 9900k was the answer for you.

@Wolvyreen I think if that Alienware offers everything you want and you don't mind the ultrawide you should definitely grab it... The other options you have are either worse or overpriced budget monitors so at least you're getting the majority of the value with it.

The really nice high end ones are over $2000 here so even if they offered the better ultrawides there they would probably be stupidly expensive.









						ASUS ROG Swift PG35VQ 35" 21:9 3440 x 1440 Gaming Monitor - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS ROG Swift PG35VQ 35" 21:9 Ultra-WQHD 3440 x 1440 2K Resolution 200Hz HDMI, DisplayPort NVIDIA G-SYNC HDR-10 Flicker-Free Low Blue Light LED Backlit Curved Gaming Monitor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 9, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Cool video also shows you how high end memory can help ryzen gaming performance.
> 
> Also why I didnt think a 9900k was the answer for you.
> 
> ...


Yh, I'm going to give them a call now.  I wanted a higher refresh rate.  minimum 144Hz but looks like I will have to settle for 120Hz.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Yh, I'm going to give them a call now.  I wanted a higher refresh rate.  minimum 144Hz but looks like I will have to settle for 120Hz.


 

Unless you competitively game 120hz is more than enough and a substantial improvement over 60hz.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 9, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Unless you competitively game 120hz is more than enough and a substantial improvement over 60hz.


Thats my thoughts too...I have spoken to them this morning and asked them if they know what revision of the monitor is coming because apparently, there have been like 6-7 revisions since release.

The later revisions apparently don't suffer from as much backlight bleed.

I was wondering what your thoughts were when comparing the Alienware monitor to this one:
LG 34GK950G 34" UWQHD

The only differences I can see between the two monitors are:

AW3418DW compared to 34GK950G

The AW is 4ms response whereas the LG is 5ms - WIN for AW
AW is 120Hz overclocked and LG is 120Hz native - Sort of a WIN for LG _(even though this is really the same with all the monitors when you have to manually set the refresh rate.  You're essentially overclocking it no matter how you look at it.)_
LG has a much better color depth of 30 bit(1073741824 colors) whereas AW is 24bit(16777216 colors) - WIN for LG
AW is cheaper than LG at the moment.  AW = R14999 whereas the LG is R17499 (17% more expensive) - WIN for AW

The only real concern above is I would be paying 17% more for a better color depth.

What do you think?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 9, 2019)

Read some actual reviews instead of specs. Tftcentral had reviewed both of these.

Both are 8bit native. LG is wide gamut so it will have more pop, while Dell has better srgb coverage.

If it was up to me I'd go for 950f instead since it's gsync supported.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 9, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Read some actual reviews instead of specs. Tftcentral had reviewed both of these.
> 
> Both are 8bit native. LG is wide gamut so it will have more pop, while Dell has better srgb coverage.


I have read ALOT of reviews on the AW and watched ALOT of videos but haven't spent time on the LG.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thats my thoughts too...I have spoken to them this morning and asked them if they know what revision of the monitor is coming because apparently, there have been like 6-7 revisions since release.
> 
> The later revisions apparently don't suffer from as much backlight bleed.
> 
> ...







			LG 34GK950G Review - TFT Central
		


like @Chomiq says they're likely the same panel with the only difference coming down to the way they look and firmware... My only concern with either panel would be Back light bleed. it was so bad on the Asus
PG279Q I got 3 straight monitors with  horrendous BLB and finally gave up and got the TN version that wasn't much cheaper but didn't suffer from the same issue.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 9, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> LG 34GK950G Review - TFT Central
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yh, the BLB is a concern but DELL has released almost 7 revisions of this monitor and my understanding of that is to address the BLB.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Yh, the BLB is a concern but DELL has released almost 7 revisions of this monitor and my understanding is to address the BLB.




I think the 2018 version of the asus monitor mostly fixed it as well but I needed a monitor in 2017 not 2018 lol.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Yh, the BLB is a concern but DELL has released almost 7 revisions of this monitor and my understanding is to address the BLB.


Blb varies on per unit basis anyway. If you can return it without any problems go with whichever's cheaper and return it if you're not happy with it.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 9, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Blb varies on per unit basis anyway. If you can return it without any problems go with whichever's cheaper and return it if you're not happy with it.


Yh, I think it's more about the stock availability when returning it.  that's an issue in my useless country!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 9, 2019)

The best IPS I've ever owned was from dell P2715Q. I would definitely buy an ips panel from them again their QC seems pretty good. I would still be using it if I didn't ditch 4k gaming for high refresh.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 9, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The best IPS I've ever owned was from dell P2715Q. I would definitely buy an ips panel from them again their QC seems pretty good. I would still be using it if I didn't ditch 4k gaming for high refresh.


Thats the one I am using right now!  LOVE this monitor too but it has a low refresh rate and I am also ditching the 4K gaming for a higher refresh.

We have almost identical taste in brands and components.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 11, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Well the Alienware ultrawide is a gsync monitor and it is a 100Hz IPS panel and can overclock to 120Hz.
> 
> That's the closest I can get to a 144Hz IPS panel 1440p. There are no other decent options in my country.



The advertised 4 ms response time is bogus ... average is 6.7 and high is 13.5  ... lag is an excellent 3.8 ms... panel is from LG.Display

It's  a very decent gaming monitor ... just wouldn't be an option for me as I tend to prefern using ULMB over G-sync when possible and like most UW's that's not an option.



			Dell Alienware AW3418DW Review - TFT Central


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

Coming back to the amount of RAM sticks, I continuously see almost every build on YouTube and articles that people are using 4 sticks of RAM on this board.  What am I missing????


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 14, 2019)

If you're hell bent on quad rank, simply go with dual stick quad rank. It's better.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Coming back to the amount of RAM sticks, I continuously see almost every build on YouTube and articles that people are using 4 sticks of RAM on this board.  What am I missing????


Obviously looks c0oL™ that's why. Or some genuinely need 32GB or even 64GB memory. If you have a OCD for that Gigabyte and Corsair sell dummy sticks to fill up the empty slots iirc.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> If you're hell bent on quad rank, simply go with dual stick quad rank. It's better.


I'm not hellbent.  I'm just trying to make sure that I have the right RAM selection.  Isn't the frequency lower with all four slots filled???



Khonjel said:


> Obviously looks c0oL™ that's why. Or some genuinely need 32GB or even 64GB memory. If you have a OCD for that Gigabyte and Corsair sell dummy sticks to fill up the empty slots iirc.



I need 32GB and I'm going with 2 RAM sticks in dual channel.  I'm just confused why all the reviewers and articles would put 4 sticks.

I don't know what I'm missing...


----------



## Komshija (Dec 14, 2019)

This: https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/KWL9CL, 3000€


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 14, 2019)

It's not easy to explain without writing an entire article on it.
Look into memory ranks, channel numbers and topology and how memory controllers built for dual channel handle these things.
By going quad rank (if you dont know what that means, again research the things i mentioned above) you choose either dual channel (2 ranks per stick) or quad channel (1 rank per stick).
If you're thinking something like 3200mts, then it wont be an issue regardless. If you're thinking more like 3600mts and with tight timings then stick with 2 ramsticks (be it dual or quad rank) as the optimal way to go. Doesn't mean 4x4 wont work, just ever so slightly less likely to work as well or as easily (esp. if we're talking out-of-box xmp set and forget)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

You are much more likely to have issues with 4 double sided dimms over 2 or 4 single sided dimms. I would invest in 32GB of ram with tight timings over 64GB personally. 

You would also preferably want to buy all 4 sticks in a kit as appose to buying 2 sticks and adding 2 sticks if that is the route you choose.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

Komshija said:


> This: https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/KWL9CL, 3000€


Sorry but what's the point of this post??



Calmmo said:


> It's not easy to explain without writing an entire article on it.
> Look into memory ranks, channel numbers and topology and how memory controllers built for dual channel handle these things.
> By going quad rank (if you dont know what that means, again research the things i mentioned above) you choose either dual channel (2 ranks per stick) or quad channel (1 rank per stick).
> If you're thinking something like 3200mts, then it wont be an issue regardless. If you're thinking more like 3600mts and with tight timings then stick with 2 ramsticks (be it dual or quad rank) as the optimal way to go. Doesn't mean 4x4 wont work, just ever so slightly less likely to work as well or as easily (esp. if we're talking out-of-box xmp set and forget)



Yh, I do understand the difference between dual and quad and lower frequencies with more sticks etc.

What is baffling me is why would anyone choose slower speeds just to fill the memory banks?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Sorry but what's the point of this post??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuz it looks bad ass 






Also at least with 32GB you can still get good timings.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

Well if it is purely for the eye candy then I'm at a loss for words.  When you spend this kind of money to get performance, only to choke it with more Ram sticks on a dual channel mobo, it makes no sense to me.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Well if it is purely for the eye candy then I'm at a loss for words.  When you spend this kind of money to get performance, only to choke it with more Ram sticks on a dual channel mobo, it makes no sense to me.



I think the main issue would be trying to buy lesser ram then fill all 4 dimms and try to overclock it. If you just buy good ram to begin with high speed/tight timings you're going to get good performance regardless of if you have 2 or 4 dimms. I have 4 single sided dimms in my machine with high frequency and relatively tight timings but it is also Samsung B die so I started out with very good ram to begin with.



This is what I would buy at a minimum but it is still a tier below the good stuff. Your site of choice doesn't seem to carry the better 16-16-16 stuff. @Wolvyreen 






						G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC Trident Z RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory - Wootware
					

Buy G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC Trident Z RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think the main issue would be trying to buy lesser ram then fill all 4 dimms and try to overclock it. If you just buy good ram to begin with high speed/tight timings you're going to get good performance regardless of if you have 2 or 4 dimms. I have 4 single sided dimms in my machine with high frequency and relatively tight timings but it is also Samsung B die so I started out with very good ram to begin with.
> 
> This is what I would buy at a minimum but it is still a tier below the good stuff. Your site of choice doesn't seem to carry the better 16-16-16 stuff. @Wolvyreen
> 
> ...


As you know, this is what I did buy...

https://www.wootware.co.za/g-skill-...-3600mhz-cl18-1-35v-black-desktop-memory.html


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> As you know, this is what I did buy...
> 
> https://www.wootware.co.za/g-skill-...-3600mhz-cl18-1-35v-black-desktop-memory.html



Yeah this kit has pretty bad timings not sure how that will effect you though playing at 3440x1440p. it also seems to be very game dependent Some games I see as much as 20% better performance with tight timings and some don't scale at all. CL18 is extremely loose timings.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yeah this kit has pretty bad timings not sure how that will effect you though playing at 3440x1440p. it also seems to be very game dependent Some games I see as much as 20% better performance with tight timings and some don't scale at all.


Hmmm...I guess I should swop them out then for the ones that you posted?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Hmmm...I guess I should swop them out then for the ones that you posted?



Yeah 16-19-19-39 is better than 18-22-22-42. Your site has 0 Bdie in stock so that is as good as it gets.




I stand corrected this is the only Samsung Bdie I can find on your website @Wolvyreen 






						G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-32GFX FlareX 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4-3200MHz CL14 1.35V Desktop Memory - Wootware
					

Buy G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-32GFX FlareX 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4-3200MHz CL14 1.35V Desktop Memory at Wootware with fast shipping & superb service.




					www.wootware.co.za


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yeah 16-19-19-39 is better than 18-22-22-42. Your site has 0 Bdie in stock so that is as good as it gets.


But how much more performance will one really get??


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> But how much more performance will one really get??



You could probably see up to 10% going from a bad kit to a good kit.... That CL 18 kit you're going to have to hope you can tweak it manually for decent performance.


Hardly anyone on techpowerup at least buy ram for ryzen with timings that loose so it's hard to gauge how it will effect performance. Ryzen does best with at least 3600 and tight timings.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> You could probably see up to 10% going from a bad kit to a good kit.... That CL 18 kit you're going to have to hope you can tweak it manually for decent performance.


Ugh.... How did I end up with that Ram now...I have to admit I gave all my attention to the rest of the system and neglected the ram. 

Let's hope they will swop it out


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Ugh.... How did I end up with that Ram now...I have to admit I gave all my attention to the rest of the system and neglected the ram.
> 
> Let's hope they will swop it out




The one thing going for you is you're playing at a high resolution which means the ram will have less impact than if you were trying to hit 144hz.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The one thing going for you is you're playing at a high resolution which means the ram will have less impact than if you were trying to hit 144hz.


Thanks man.  But I'm still going to try and get the ram swopped of I can.  I haven't built the system yet. The ram is still "sealed" in the box.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thanks man.  But I'm still going to try and get the ram swopped of I can.  I haven't built the system yet. The ram is still "sealed" in the box.




if not use Thaipoon Burner to find out what chips are used on your ram kit and hopefully Ryzen dram calculator has a profile for it. Memory overclocking can be pretty tedious if you've never done it before but I will say the Aorus Master makes it slightly easier. 



			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 14, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> if not use Thaipoon Burner to find out what chips are used on your ram kit and hopefully Ryzen dram calculator has a profile for it. Memory overclocking can be pretty tedious if you've never done it before but I will say the Ryzen Master makes it pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


Thanks man.  I'll check it out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> keep in mind that 3900x is 12c/24t while with 9900s you get only 8c/16t so for similar price you have 4 more cores for productivity tasks


This. The extra cores/threads make a solid difference. In this area Intel can not compete(price/value), even accounting for overclocking.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 15, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Sorry but what's the point of this post??


Just a suggestion about slightly better system which still fits into your budget, if you already didn't buy the whole system or some parts prior to writing this post.



Wolvyreen said:


> But how much more performance will one really get??


Quite pointless to bother about whether RAM is clocked at 3200, 3466 or 3600 MHz, whether latencies are 14, 16 or 18 and whether you have 2 or 4 matching sticks because in real world you will not see any difference, except in few synthetic benchmarks. Current sweet spot for both Intel and AMD is 3200 MHz CL14 or CL16. Your 3600 MHz CL18 is also OK.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 15, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Just a suggestion about slightly better system which still fits into your budget, if you already didn't buy the whole system or some parts prior to writing this post.
> 
> 
> Quite pointless to bother about whether RAM is clocked at 3200, 3466 or 3600 MHz, whether latencies are 14, 16 or 18 and whether you have 2 or 4 matching sticks because in real world you will not see any difference, except in few synthetic benchmarks. Current sweet spot for both Intel and AMD is 3200 MHz CL14 or CL16. Your 3600 MHz CL18 is also OK.


Thanks but from what I've read and seen on plenty of tech YouTube channels, the sweet spot is 3600Mhz


----------



## Komshija (Dec 15, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thanks but from what I've read and seen on plenty of tech YouTube channels, the sweet spot is 3600Mhz


It's good, but is it worth the price difference? Over here 3200 Mhz is about 10% cheaper, while with 3600 MHz you will certainly not gain 10% real-world performance, but much less, if any...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 15, 2019)

For Ryzen 3000 CPUs, 3733 is the sweet spot performance wise and 3600 C16 is the sweet spot for price vs performance:


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 15, 2019)

Grab the new GSkill Trident Z Neo 3600/14 kit. OC to 3733/14, profit. 
Swap the 2700x for either 9900ks or 3900x build with a mid/high tier mobo like the MSI MEG ACE or a higher end strix. I would strongly advise checking out the VRM tier lists that are about.
Get the best PSU you can afford, I would go for either a Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 600w fanless, or 750w fan model. These are rock fucking solid, with best in class output and have a 10-12 year warranty depending on region. 
Go for the cheapest good 2080ti you can, then slap a Morpheus II aftermarket cooler on it with 2x Noctua NF A12x25 fans on it. Guaranteed quieter and cooler than any stock air cooler on the market. 
Treat yourself to exclusively really nice case fans. Corsair magnetic if you're into RGB, or more of the NF A12x25s if not (better performing). Having only good quality fans in your case means you won't run into the issue of having 9/10 quiet components, then one that makes a lot of noise lol.

I would also consider dumping the cooler you have for a Noctua U12A, since it's much quieter and equivalent or better performance.

Skip the 3800x, it's literally just an ever so slightly better 3700x. The 3600/700/900x are the best Ryzen CPUs. With 3900x being a really solid choice due to the 2 chiplets allowing double RAM bandwidth.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok, I managed to get my RAM swopped out for this

G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC Trident Z RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory

At least these are CL16.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> Ok, I managed to get my RAM swopped out for this
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC Trident Z RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL16 1.35V Black Desktop Memory
> 
> At least these are CL16.




Given your options that kit was definitely your best bet.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 17, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Given your options that kit was definitely your best bet.


I don't think there is anything wrong with the kit though


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolvyreen said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the kit though



Not at all, the only thing better is Bdie and your site doesn't carry the 3600 variant


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 17, 2019)

From what I've seen, the gtzr variant of this kit is Samsung b dies.  The kit I'm getting is the gtzrc variant.  I'm not saying it will definitely have Samsung b die but it might.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 17, 2019)

These "c" variants use CJR. It might be OC'able enough for ryzen (3666-3733-3800 as long as your IF can handle going beyond 1800) just the timings won't be possible to get as tight as b-die.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Dec 17, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> These "c" variants use CJR. It might be OC'able enough for ryzen (3666-3733-3800 as long as your IF can handle going beyond 1800) just the timings won't be possible to get as tight as b-die.


 thanks for that info but wouldn't that really be for extreme oc'ing?  I'm not that ambitious if it is.  

Another interesting result regarding CJR compared to Samsung.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hynix-cjr-vs-samsung-b-die.259847/post-4128412


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 19, 2020)

So just an update here, when the shops reopened in the new year, I contacted them and they told me that over the holiday period, they receive stock of the following:

G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC Trident Z Neo 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600MHz CL1CL16

So I'm sorted on RAM now.    

The machine is built and running smoothly except for one fan.  The motherboard doesn't have enough fan headers for all the fans so I'm waiting on the Corsair commander Pro to arrive so that I can have more control over the fans.

I will post a pic soon.


----------

